# 20G Fluval co2 Paintball Adapter??



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 272217


does anyone know if there is an adapter that would fit the 20G fluval co2 regulator? I received this co2 kit with an aquarium I got but the cartridges are expensive, I would rather use a paintball cylinder but i need an adapter. I know there is an adapter for the fluval 88g regulator does anybody know if that same one would work?


----------



## Agent69 (Oct 9, 2013)

View attachment 272225


Here's a closeup of the regulator. if you guys have any suggestions pls help? if there isn't an adapter out there i would like to know so I can start saving up for a different regulator?


----------



## Plantedbliss (Feb 24, 2013)

Unfortunately you'll have to save up for a new regulator. The smaller co2 cartridge regulators cannot be adapted to use with a paintball canister. I have a Aquatek Deluxe of California regulator that is for use with a real 5-20lb tank. I purchased a AquaticLife paintball adapter to CGA320 I only use paintball canisters atm because its easier for me to refill the 32oz canister every 3 months. Cool thing is if I ever want to upgrade to a real 5-20lb tank i can and just ditch the paintball adapter. Anyways I hope this helped.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think that is technically a regulator but rather a control valve.


----------



## helgi125 (Jan 16, 2014)

I have one of these and after endless amount of search i ended up giving up, and bought a regular paintball regulator, there seems to be no converter out there that fits this thing


----------

